# 1.4 aex throttle body swap?



## junglist172 (Oct 26, 2009)

what throttle body can i put on this engine to gain slight power increase, e.g from 1.6 1.8 2.0 engine of mk3 golf.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 1.4 aex throttle body swap? (junglist172)*

My guess on the TB would be one from a 2.0 mk3 might have same or similar connections with urs being a 96....
I did a little more searching around...Is this ur motor???
And can u post a pic of urs without the black plastic cover and focus on ur TB and intake...










_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 6:33 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## junglist172 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: 1.4 aex throttle body swap? (TheMajic86GTI)*

yes its a 96 straight four. yes that is very simular if not exact, same airbox and rocker cover. that pic u posted looks like a polo 2me.. i will try 2get a pic of my throttle body


----------

